# IELTS exemption for Engineers Australia



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hello Guys I have a question regarding the requirement of IELTS exam for skills assessment for engineers australia. I found this on Engineers Australia site: The following applicants may be exempt from the requirement for IELTS: a) applicants who are native English speakers; b) applicants who have successfully completed an Australian Advanced Diploma, or university undergraduate degree or Masters degree or PhD level program at an Australian university. In my case I have a Masters degree of one year duration from Australia so am I exempt from writing the IELTS or is this exemption valid only for masters of 2 years and more? Thanks.


----------



## shq (Jun 6, 2016)

I had the same question when I applied for MSA with EA although I completed my bachelor in AU and master in UK. In the end, I haven't been requested an English language test result.

I found this information in MSA Booklet:

The following applicants may be exempt from the requirement to provide an English language test:

• Applicants who have completed an Australian undergraduate engineering qualification or a 2 year Masters degree or PhD program at an Australian university. Documentary evidence of successful completion of the Australian qualification is required for exemption on this basis;

• Applicants who are native English speakers.
A native English speaker is a person who lived and was educated (primary, secondary and tertiary education) in the country where the official language is English: Australia, New Zealand, the United States of America, the United Kingdom, Ireland and Canada (excluding Quebec).

• Applicants under the Accord pathway that hold a minimum academic level of a Bachelor degree from any of the above listed countries may also be eligible for exemption.

*Please note, exemptions are determined on a case by case basis and Engineers Australia reserves the right to request an English language test result at any stage of the assessment.*


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

Thanks a lot for the info. Did you apply for MSA with relevant work experience or is it possible to get assessment without any?


----------



## shq (Jun 6, 2016)

Hi sharat47,

My MSA was assessed based on my bachelor degree (accredited qualification pathway) and I didn't have to provide any evidence for work experience (although I listed 3 years working experience in my CV).

Things may be different if you apply under other pathways but I am not sure. Please read carefully the MSA Booklet and see the FAQ on EA website related to MSA.

Other experts from the forum may be more helpful.

Cheers.


----------



## kirst.sin (Mar 27, 2013)

shq said:


> Hi sharat47,
> 
> My MSA was assessed based on my bachelor degree (accredited qualification pathway) and I didn't have to provide any evidence for work experience (although I listed 3 years working experience in my CV).
> 
> ...


shq,

Are you claiming any points under skilled employment?

Regards.


----------



## shq (Jun 6, 2016)

kirst.sin said:


> shq,
> 
> Are you claiming any points under skilled employment?
> 
> Regards.


Hi kirst.sin,

I didn't claim points for employment.

I submitted my EOI with only 60 points in civil engineering sector. I guessed that would be enough to get an invitation (and lucky I got it straight away).

I didn't want to claim more points for employment because it could be risky that I failed to claim and also it might lengthen my visa processing time. I need it asap.

Cheers


----------

